# Wyeast 2782 Staropramen



## DJR (28/5/07)

Has anyone used the last VSS release from Wyeast, the 2782 Staro Prague Lager?

Got some on order, supposedly should be good to get that malty/residual sweet touch that Czech Pilsners have.

If anyone's used it, how did it go? Or is my batch of Pils the guinea pig?



> From deep in the back recesses of the Wyeast archives, and originally sourced from a large brewery in Prague. Does not finish as dry as other Czech pils yeast strains. Medium to full body, moderate fruit, and distinct bready malt flavor dominating. Balance is slightly toward malt sweetness, and benefits from additional hop bitterness. Flocculation: Medium. Apparent attenuation: 70-74% (50-58 F):


----------



## Dr Gonzo (28/5/07)

Just recently did a side by side with the staropramen and budvar.
Still lagering, but the staropramen samples seem a bit smoother on the bitterness than the bud.


----------



## KoNG (28/5/07)

just consumed a few Staro's on saturday @ Doma.
great drop and is definately leaning more to the malt than PU.. (both from the bottle, but didnt check dates). Would be handy yeast to get a hold of.


----------



## DJR (8/6/07)

Picked up my Staropramen yeast yesterday and saved some for later, started up a 1L starter. Putting down an all-saaz pils tonight.

Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DJR (27/6/07)

Almost ready to lager my Staro pils now, it's turned out fairly well, had a couple of process problems however, underpitched it so i had to add some 34/70 dry to it after a few days. Tastes fairly yeasty and has lots of diacetyl from underpitching. From what i hear the yeast is a fairly high diacetyl producer anyway, but i definitely did it no favours with the underpitch (and i forgot to decant my 1L stirplate starter, so now it has the slight flavour of oxidised starter wort in there as well <_< ). Going to give it a d-rest and lager it for a while at 0C to clean it up. Once you get past the initial hit of diacetyl on the palate, even without lagering, the aftertaste and back of palate flavour is very similar to Urquell, probably the amount of Saaz hops i used. Nice amount of residual sweetness which is what i was after.

Got another batch ready to pitch in the next couple of days (in a cube now, just waiting for my 2.5L starter to grow out), a Helles with Sauvin, Saphir and Saaz hops, it will be very transparent and show me the true yeast character, i'll post back here when i've got some results from that.

I love lager season :lol:


----------



## Jazman (27/6/07)

i found staro at dn murphs not a bad drop now i ll look fo the yeast


----------

